# grrr - I haven't lost a pound



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Almost two weeks and I haven't lost a single pound. And I haven't cheated at all. :shrug:


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Do you journal? for the first 2 weeks or so I write down everything. It makes me accountable to myself. Otherwise, what are you doing to lose? Exercise? It is really frustrating isn't it. I hate being stuck where I am but honestly I am happy I am not gaining.

WW right? Bring your food log with you to the meeting if you go. Otherwise watch staying on the low side of the points and not using your bonus points. I was stuck because I was cutting back too far. They kept telling us we lose more when we eat mid or upper end of range. I hate to admit it but they were right.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

makeitdolou said:


> Almost two weeks and I haven't lost a single pound. And I haven't cheated at all. :shrug:


Hi, 
I have been thru that too. It is so frustrating.! Sometimes we level off and our body stops shedding wt. temporarily. Especially in winter when our body wants to put on more wt. for some reason. 
Do you do any kind of exercise each day?. Need to do something to get heart rate up for at least 30 mins a day, ( can do it in 15 minute portions at a time) maybe 4 or 5 times a week, if at all possible. And you may be eating something (without realizing it?) that is holding that wt. on. Carbs, too many Latte's , candy mints, (I have to watch my mints, love em") or something. Why not write down everything you eat  for each day and examine it later. Drink lots of water too. 8-8ounces per day.  Juices help too. Just make sure the juices are not sweetened with anything. I know you are reminded of your water intake a lot.  My way of thinking is that the "reminders" help me. I hope they help you too. Hang in there! :hobbyhors Patsy


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Patsy,
yes, I log everything I eat, and I'm not a snacker. In fact, it was tough to get used to eating the two snacks in between meals. And I'm drinking 8 glasses of water a day, and I'm not a pop drinker either! I haven't upped my exercise. I'm worried about eating fewer calories as I know that tends to make the metabolism slow down. Today, I didn't have the snacks in between as I was working on a large project so wasn't able to stop. So I have only had breakd=fast and lunch. I wonder if I should go back to my normal 3 meals a day and lose the snacks, even though the plan calls for them.


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

well,hubby and I just took a 30-minute brisk walk. Maybe that will help kick start things!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

How much do you exercise? You could be losing fat and gaining muscle.


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, a little loss! I weighed in for the week and I have lost .2 pounds. A fraction of a pound, but at least it is going down!


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Happy GroundHogs Day! New here-Struggled with weight many years, tried all. The thing that worked with me was not to eat at least 3 hours before bedtime. I don't eat after 7:30 p.m. go to bed around 11:00-11:30. It works! I never ate breakfast before, thought it made me hungry all day and wanted to save the calories for snacks/supper. This was the wrong thing for me. Now I wake up pretty hungry and have to eat breakfast. This is when I eat my junk food if I want it. (I'm a sugar nut) It's when I have that pie, cake, candy bars. Eat regular lunch and supper. When the late evenings tempt me I drink alot beverages with no calories-tea with sugar sub/vanilla flavoring, diet soda(I know diet soda bad but it helps me). When I don't eat of an evening, I wake up looking forward to eating and am proud that I didn't eat the night before. This has now become habit for me (5 years doing it) and have kept the weight off. Allowing myself the morning "junk" -I don't feel deprived. Hang in there-it will come off!! Take CARE!!! :shrug:


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

makeitdolou said:


> Well, a little loss! I weighed in for the week and I have lost .2 pounds. A fraction of a pound, but at least it is going down!


It's a start. Keep up those brisk wallks with Hubby.  As REDGREEN says "Remember you are not in this alone. We will be here "rootin for you" :happy: Patsy


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! It's nice to be able to come here and get some support. I am thinking it is just a stall. I am committed so I'll wait it out!


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Do you mind if I jump in?? 

I never struggled with me weight, until I gave birth to my fifth child. Now, it seems I really have a battle with it. So, I just rejoined Weight Watchers. The first week, I did exactly what I was supposed to do...and actually felt deprived! And, at the end of the week...I hadn't lost an ounce!!!! Talk about discouraging. Well, the next week, someone told me to try FIBER ONE bars. So, I bought the peanut butter ones. I eat one every day. The first week I tried them..I lost three pounds. The next week 2.25 pounds. And, I don't feel deprived at all!! They taste great and are high in fiber. I don't know if you'll find the same is true for you...but I wanted to share the tip...since it's been such a great help for me.

Congratulations on your "little" loss....every little bit counts!!!!


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

I will look for the Fiber bars - thanks for the suggestion! I did lose this week - around 2 lbs. So I must have been on a stall. I'm on WW too. So far I have lost 10.4 lbs.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I have been seriously excersizing one to two miles per day except sunday,for two months. I also do light weights for my upper body.I cut out white bread, butter and spreads. I eat whole grain products and lots of veges raw and cooked. I watch my portions. I havent lost even an ounce since right after iI started. Is it muscle? Boy I hope so. I am 10, 11 pounds more then my goal of 135 and sure would like to see a drop in pounds. I eat yogurt in between for a snack and fruit. I sometimes have a south beach diet bar as a snack instead......Why cant I lose?????


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

You can try exercising. I am trying walking thirty minutes a day and lifting weights 3 times a week. I read the book You on a Diet. One off the things I learned is each time you loose weight you loose fat and muscle. But then if you gain it back you gain all fat. Muscle burns more calories than fat. Therfore, as we try to loose again we need to build muscle to keep our metabolism burning. Muscle weighs more than fat so it makes the weight loss a little slower but more permanent. Good Luck!


----------

